# Electric Elgin



## mike j (Aug 30, 2015)

Put this together as a cruiser for my wife. Two quick points; first, I know almost nothing is correct & I don't care. Secondly, during the R & D ' i.e.  getting it ready for her, this was the most fun that I can remember ever having on a girl's bike. Used the Hilltopper 250 watt front hub motor & the 20 mile lithium ion battery (roughly half the cost). On level ground & gradual hills, this kit has a lot of zip. Probably one of the best values out there, it is a pretty simple operation. Total weight of about 10 lbs. Motor: 6, battery 4. Not a lot of noticeable weight when riding, motor off. Don't know if I'd go with much more power relying on a coaster brake. Have to work on hiding the wires a little better, one is just a little too short for the girls frame. That chainring has to go also. I think that I'll buy another one, for me w/ maybe the smaller 12 mile lithium & hide it in a tank. Bottom line, these are fun.


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 1, 2015)

I like it Mike real cool an different.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 1, 2015)

I like it to mike !!!! From bicycle larry


----------

